

Gamer Faces $50K Fine For Mapping A Train Station  - plumeria
http://www.popsci.com/gadgets/article/2013-02/gamer-gets-threatened-50k-fine-making-montreal-metro-stop-level

======
DigitalSea
I can kind of see where the Société de transport de Montreal is coming from
here. Mapping out a real life location and allowing people to run through with
weapons in a game could end up in instances where little Johnny who is
suffering from a mental illness and likes games finds himself heading to the
train station and recreating the game in real life because his view on reality
has been distorted. I can however see how this situation is ridiculous. What's
to say that if someone were to shoot up the train station that they weren't
going to do it anyway? People who end up publicly ambushing people with guns
aren't usually trained in combat so there is no tactical attribute associated
with the scenario and it's not like the game is displaying messages along the
lines of, "Hey! this is a good level to practice a public shooting in" or "If
you wait at the top of the escalator you can blow people up down the bottom
with grenades"

This whole thing is no different than GTA teaching people to run down hookers
and ramming police cars off the road or a flight simulator causing someone to
fly a jumbo jet into the Eiffel Tower. If someone is going to put themselves
in a situation of shooting someone it's not the fault of the game and they
most likely would have had it in them to do it without the game.

